# Thrush in pregnancy and Canesten tablet



## rachel.e.j (Sep 19, 2008)

I am 6 weeks pregnant, after ICSI . I have thrush . My clinic have told me that I can take a Canesten tablet and the cream. I've just bought the tablet and cream, but the tablet says Do Not Use if Pregnant on the packet. What's your advice? I don't want to take it if it's going to harm the baby, but I'd really like to get rid of the thrush! Thanks, Rachel.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Rachel,

Canestan is fine to take in pregnancy. The leaflet says that because the company haven't licensed it to sell for use in preganacy, but it is commonly prescribed by GPs and it's the best thing to take to clear up thrush in pregnancy. Hope it goes soon as I know how annoying it can be 

Congrats on your preganancy and have a happy and healthy (and itch free  ) 7+ months

Maz x


----------



## rachel.e.j (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks so much, that's really reassuring. I'm going to take that tablet right now, as the itching is driving me crazy! Thanks for your good wishes re: pregnancy, too. I'm sure I'll enjoy it a lot more once the thrush has gone!

Rachel x


----------

